# FUN SHOW: What the heck are these classes?



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

So, on a whim, we're going to one last show this season. It's called a "Fun" show and we don't wear show attire. A girl at my barn is renting a big trailer, so it's only going to be $35 each, so of course I jumped at the opportunity! 

Anyways, we've only done English Pleasure, Eq, and Showmanship before. So what does all THIS mean???

*Fit & Show* (same thing as showmanship?)
*Road Hack*? I'm clueless.
*Hunter Hack*? Again, clueless.
*Cross Poles* (a jumping class...how high do you think they'll go?)
*Trail* - can be ridden or in-hand. It's outside, so rain, so I'll do in-hand. I have no clue what this class would be like. Descriptions of what we'll need to do and how we'll need to do it are much appreciated!
*Potato Race*? No clue.
*Halter* - It's true, I don't know what to do for a halter class. I assume my horse wears a halter. =)
*Costume Contest* - Are these normally ridden or in-hand? My horse is somewhat spooky, so if it's ridden we won't sign up! If in-hand, any suggestions for something simple (maybe even funny) for a Paint horse and 27 year old female?

Thanks for any help you can provide!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the costume contest i was in i walked around my BO's horse with a lead rope and dressed up and all that good stuff and so did her daughter but other then that everyone else rode there horses.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

potato race is fun and easy!! there is one 55 gallon barrel in the arena, typically where the third barrel would be if a barrel pattern were set up. there will be a potato on the barrel you run down there(on your horse) turn the barrel, grab the potato and run out. its a timed event. people who run barrels have the advantage. oh if you dismount your horse in the arena you are dis qualified! it is a fun silly game!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

road hack and hunter hack are arguably the same thing - - they will ask for walk trot - extended or "road trot" canter and hand gallop. the hunter hack class should have 2 small 18 inch jumps set up, too.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Halter is based on the correctness of your horse's conformation. The judge will place the horses with the best conformation first, and the next best second, and so on.

Trail is fun, in my opinion. There will be a series of obstacles (bridge, tarp, ground poles, cones, L chute, rope gate, mailbox, etc). You will be given a specific pattern to do on/in hand your horse. You get points for each obstacle based on how well your perform each task. The things I see people struggle with most are backing Ls, backing and weaving through cones, and sidepassing over poles.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds to me it's gonna be fun! lol


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Fit and Show may have something to do with the horses conditioning?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Fit and Show stands for Fitting & Showmanship it is how you look and how you handle your horse and it is how the bridle (or halter for western) fits and how good looking and conditioned you horse is (Conformation) You will normally have to preform a pattern (BTW this is all in hand) and you will be judged ... IMO it is a difficult class. But i would recommend doing it


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys! Well, I'll definitely be doing Fit & Show and Potato Race sounds fun too! My horse gets very umm "energetic" away from home, so I bet he'll haul a$$ around that potato barrel! I wonder if I can reach the barrel from my 16.1 hh horse! Can I bring a fork and just stab the potato? hehe just kidding!


Is there a pattern that we'll need to complete for the Halter class? Or do I just stand him there squared up and do the quartering system? I youtube'd "Halter Class" and it looks like there is some sort of pattern or trotting involved. Will the pattern be posted or is it a standard "do this for Halter classes" pattern?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

most of the halter classes i have been in they either post a pattern (rarley)or tell you what to do right before u enter the ring. Normally the pattern isn't as complicated as the fit and show pattern. . . normally it is just walk to the judge and then at the judge start troting to where they tell you to line up, and sometimes they'll have you get square up once you get to the judge then trot off. Hope i was a help :wink:


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Halter show..*

I am not sure what type of halter show you are looking into.. (yes, there are a variety of them), and if it is a breed specific show, or an open class.

As for patterns, as said above, most I have been a part of, require an elongated circle. Hopefully you are not the first one into the ring, as that is the person that everyone else follows suit on. If you are the first, in some cases there are cones you will walk around as guides, you then stop at a specified spot and set-up (Standing all four legs squarely). The judge(s) will approach you either at entery into the ring and again once you set-up, or just after set-up. Be ready for your horse to be messed with. Ears checked, mouth opened and checked, under the tail, and so on. They then move onto the next horse. If they have a harder time coming to a decision, they may come back to your horse again and re-evaluate. In some shows you may have more then one judge looking at your horse.

There are a variety of Halter shows. You have your Open Halter class, Futurities, then into age catagories such as Weanling, Yearling, Two-Years, and Four and above, and even brood mare classes. Find out which one you are looking at is, this helps in preparation for the show. Of course you have your show halter that needs to be addressed. Some of the more intense halter shows, like futurities require you to do lots of strange things to your horse in preparation, such as hoof painting, mane cutting and banding, body clipping, and so on!

Theres a peak into a little about halter showing!


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hunter Hack Is Hunter Under Saddle With Small Jumps
About 1 Foot Jumps Or Cross Rails.. So Its Pretty Easy


----------



## tomahawksmom (Feb 19, 2009)

at our local show they have a doubles class that 2 riders are on a horse and the have to swich places without touching the ground. it is fun to watch. I like the trail classes they are alot of fun.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not sure about a lot of those classes. The crossrail class is just a ring set up with a few crossrails, most likely in a circle you go around twice. The fences are usually small, 12-18 inches. 

For the costume class, they are normally done mounted. You could make something up with "Paint by numbers", or pretty much anything. Hula and surfer, etc.

Hope this helps,
E


----------

